# Recalls across the spectrum- good/bad?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Loved the statement: _“At the least, it's an opportunity to talk to the customer,” notes Underriner. “And depending on the make and model, there could be an opportunity to sell the customer on a new car.”_


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is my proof that the 2012 cars were being built with more faults in them than the 2011 model year thank you 
Fastdriver .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good find man .those stats are off the charts considering these people have to keep us safe in the vehichles we purchase from them. Or do they finness us with big words and terms to sell a product and then finness us with more terms when we complain about this POS.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

brian v said:


> Here is my proof that the 2012 cars were being built with more faults in them than the 2011 model year thank you
> Fastdriver .


Not necessarily true, _many_ of the year-2012 recalls included vehicles manufactured and sold in _earlier_ years.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Recalls do not bother me. A recall represents a problem that is fixable by the manufacturer. And since a great many of these recalls are applicable for cars that are out of warranty, it's even better. I'm more concerned with the ones no one wants to deal with, or fix.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Recalls do not bother me. A recall represents a problem that is fixable by the manufacturer. And since a great many of these recalls are applicable for cars that are out of warranty, it's even better. I'm more concerned with the ones no one wants to deal with, or fix.


I'm with you Jim. A recall is a company taking responsibility for a mistake.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol, my family owns 3 vehicles on that list. They've all been very good cars.

I believe recalls are to fix a problem before it happens to *most* people, and it is nice to see manufacturers still taking care of older vehicles.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> I'm with you Jim. A recall is a company taking responsibility for a mistake.


In many/most cases, it's also a requirement by law.

It's great that the repair is free and all but one thing that's potentially bothersome about them is that some recalls involve a lot of work and potential for the dealer to screw things up.

My former Z was subject to the recall mentioned at http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/documentList.xhtml?docId=05V555&docType=RCL. Unfortunately, the pics are terrible in the remedy instructions attached there (I've seen better ones) but it sure looked a like a TON of work just to replace a bunch of fuel hoses that could leak (and have leaked for a few people). 

Some folks on my350z.com were reluctant to get the work done due to how involved the procedure was. Some of those skeptics did end up having a fuel leak.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> In many/most cases, it's also a requirement by law.


It is true that when a defect is discovered, it supposed to be reported within 5 days to the NHTSA and recalled.

But that didn't stop Toyota from trying to hide their faulty gas pedal setup to avoid a recall. 

Toyota tried to hide defects from U.S., regulators say | PressDemocrat.com


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
Whatever truly happened, they got fined for it. And, I'm sure most people here are aware of the PR black eye Toyota got for all the negative attention it got.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> Whatever truly happened, they got fined for it. And, I'm sure most people here are aware of the PR black eye Toyota got for all the negative attention it got.


Lol. "Whatever truly happened." They were hoping to sweep it under the rug to save money and it cost them. You can put whatever spin you want on it but they were guilty of putting money before people's lives. 

http://www.nhtsa.gov/About+NHTSA/Press+Releases/2012/Toyota+Motor+Corp.+Will+Pay+Record+$17.35+Million+in+Civil+Penalties+for+Alleged+Violations+of+Federal+Law

There is zero logical reasoning behind waiting so long except if you're hoping the whole thing goes away.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jim frye said:


> recalls do not bother me. A recall represents a problem that is fixable by the manufacturer. And since a great many of these recalls are applicable for cars that are out of warranty, it's even better. I'm more concerned with the ones no one wants to deal with, or fix.



*Exactly!*


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Lol. "Whatever truly happened." They were hoping to sweep it under the rug to save money and it cost them. You can put whatever spin you want on it but they were guilty of putting money before people's lives.
> 
> http://www.nhtsa.gov/About+NHTSA/Press+Releases/2012/Toyota+Motor+Corp.+Will+Pay+Record+$17.35+Million+in+Civil+Penalties+for+Alleged+Violations+of+Federal+Law
> 
> There is zero logical reasoning behind waiting so long except if you're hoping the whole thing goes away.



All this is true, but it has NOT stopped them from taking back the #1 spot! Lies or no lies. Fines or no fines. It doesn't seem to have hurt them.


----------

